# Macbook startup issues



## BlackFrancis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, my friend let me use her MacBook one night, with the caveat that if the battery runs out and it shuts down it will be Hell to start up again.
She didn't tell me it shouldn't be turned off at all. So I turned it off before bed.

Now it wont turn on. It's done this before, at times for days. It would turn on, the disc will begin turning, the screen would briefly flash, the fan will begin, but nothing else. The usual method is to keep turning it on and off. My thinking is that there's only so many times that can be done before it blows something delicate inside.

Does anyone have a clue as to where the problem lies physically?

Appreciate any help and direction.

PS: I've tried that trick floating around out there. Unplug it, take out battery, hold power button for 10 or 5 seconds, reassemble and turn on.
Pure voodoo, just as I had suspected.


----------



## dan6611 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a common and most likely serious problem, most likely laying within the MacBook's Logic Board. There is no way to fix this at home, it would have to be dealt with by Apple themselves. But don't panic! First, try this. Below is a troubleshooting guide for this exact problem, pasted from Apple's website.

Also, _DO NOT_ strain the computer by turning off and on repeatedly as you are doing now.* If you do manage to get it on, I advise you go about backing up any important data thats on the hard drive.* I'm sure you could pull it out unharmed at a later state but backup is necessary at this stage. The steps are below. Good luck!

*Follow the steps below and try them all and if you still have no luck contact Apple support immediately.*


----------



## dan6611 (Oct 9, 2010)

*1* Disconnect any devices connected to the computer including printers, hubs, and third-party keyboards or mice, and test the computer again by trying to turn it on.

*2* If you're using a MacBook or MacBook Pro, check the battery level. Press the small button on the battery or on the side of the computer. You should see lights indicating the battery's level of charge. If you see just one light blinking, the battery needs to be recharged. Use the computer with the adapter connected to recharge the battery.

*3* Unplug the power adapter from the electrical outlet and from the MacBook, MacBook Air, or MacBook Pro. Wait one minute. Plug it back into the wall first, then to the computer. Make sure the electrical outlet is working by plugging in another device (such as a lamp). When you plug the adapter back into the computer, the power adapter LEDs should light up green or amber.

*4* Inspect the MagSafe port on the computer for debris, such as metal stuck to the magnet in the port, which might prevent the connector from seating properly. On the adapter side, look at the DC connector for dust or other debris and check whether pins are missing, bent, or stuck down. If you find any of these to be true, see Apple Portables: Troubleshooting MagSafe adapters for instructions on cleaning the adapter.

*5* Make sure you are using the adapter that was designed for your computer. If you aren't sure or if you need a new adapter, learn which adapter is appropriate for your computer.

*6* Press the control key, the command key, and the power button simultaneously and hold for three seconds to try to restart the computer.

*7* Reset the PRAM. After pressing the power button, hold down these keys simultaneously: Command-Option-P-R, until you hear the startup chime at least one additional time after the initial startup chime.

*8* Reset the SMC for the MacBook And MacBook Pro by removing the AC power, removing the battery and then holding down the power button for five seconds. On the MacBook Air, press (left) Shift-Control-Option along with the power button once. Note: You must use the keys on the left side of the MacBook Air keyboard.

*9* If you recently installed additional memory, make sure it is correctly installed and is compatible with your computer. Remove the new memory to see if the computer starts up properly without it.

*10* If you are still unable to start up your computer after trying each of these steps, schedule a service appointment with either an Apple Retail Store or an Apple Authorized Service Provider.


----------

